# Einfügen von Text (Paste) verhindern



## Quests Sohn (14. August 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Texteditor auf meiner Website und möchte verhindern,
dass Besucher Texte einfach per Copy&Paste einsetzen. Sie sollen
jeden Text selbst schreiben.

Gibt es eine Funktion, die das "Pasten" verhindern kann?
So wie "onPaste(alert('So nicht!'));"


 Vielen Dank!


.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. August 2008)

Jo, gibt es...allerdings kennt das nur der IE


```
<input onpaste="return false">
```


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (14. August 2008)

Hi,

Firefox kennt dafür "oninput", das allerdings auch feuert, wenn man normal tippt. Da müsste man halt abfangen, ob mehr als ein Zeichen eingegeben wurde.

LG


----------

